# Adiviná donde está XXIII, (El Boliche) OPEN!



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a la pelotita.
cordon?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Cacho ...


----------



## Nanda35

Punta carretas?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Nanda ...


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> No, Nanda ...


Unión?


----------



## uruguay360

no, más hacia el oeste ...


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> no, más hacia el oeste ...


Colón


----------



## uruguay360

no, apenas más al oeste, quédese por la zona central ... no muy lejos de La Unión y el Cordón ... A ver qué le parece esta ampliación .


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> no, apenas más al oeste, quédese por la zona central ... no muy lejos de La Unión y el Cordón ... A ver qué le parece esta ampliación .


La Blanqueada o La Comercial por la vereda angosta


----------



## Tatito

Tres Cruces?

Buenas tardes.



.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola don Tattone ... La Comercial es correctísimo, Nanda, se anima a acercarse un poco?


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> Hola don Tattone ... La Comercial es correctísimo, Nanda, se anima a acercarse un poco?


Cufré?


----------



## Pablito28

Si no me equivoco la calle es Nicaragua y de seguro las esquinas son República y Arenal Grande.

Tiene algún dato de esta casa de esos que nos gustan, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Excelente don Pablito, es tal cual ... no .. golpee la puerta pero no salió nadie, qué singular, no? la frase es de un obra del poeta italiano Gabriele DÁnnunzio, tiene algo don Facón ? así es muy díficil ... con razón usté es una autoridá en el foro ...


----------



## SebaFun

Ni idea tenía, pero vengo a postear que es una hermosura esa casa!!!!:drool:


----------



## Nanda35

BUEH, NO ESTUVE TAN MAL, PODRÍA HABER SIDO PEOR


----------



## Pablito28

Usted sabe Troesma que he pasado varios domingos a la tarde y siempre veo salir varias personas muy bien vestidas, me pa que tiene un uso no convencional esa vivienda.

A ver si lo conocen de algún lado a este botija:




DSC_0315 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


Se ve que se olvidó del cinto.


----------



## SebaFun

Palacio Brasil?


----------



## Tatito

Que flacura pobre hombre, se le ven las costillas hno:


Buena toma Pablín, Centro?



.


----------



## Nanda35

Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, lo tengo ... pero no recuerdo de dónde.. calle paralela a 18 en el Centro ? casi seguro que no porque ésos, siendo muy parecidos, creo recordar que tienen algún tipo de uniforme militar... no estoy seguro.


----------



## uruguay360

Traigooo ... aáhhh .. usté dice que le ve un uso no convencional... alguna oficina? algún culto?
Nanda, anduvo cerquita ...


Pablito28 said:


> DSC_0315 by pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## Nanda35

los bomberos???
no podemos hacer un adivina donde está for dummies?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah no me animo a arriesgar qué actividad se desarrolla en la susodicha, Troesma, pero que es raro es raro.

Centro y calle paralela a 18 es correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Soriano esquina ... Río Branco, Convención?


----------



## uruguay360

Nanda35 said:


> los bomberos???
> no podemos hacer un adivina donde está for dummies?



usté quédese con notros que va a andar bien !!! vio que una la saca uno y otra la saca otro .. nunca se sabe ... 
Como decía Leo Masliah ... usté comprímase pero nunca se achique !!


----------



## SebaFun

Ese post puede tener un doble sentido que no es conveniente para el boliche y menos cuando hay una dama jajajajaja


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Ese post puede tener un doble sentido que no es conveniente para el boliche y menos cuando hay una dama jajajajaja


es en la calle Uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360

Don Pablito? alguna opinión al respecto?
Don Cacho, cómo anda Buenos AIres, soleada? estoy extrañando ...


----------



## Pablito28

Calle Soriano es correcto, pero es entre Andes y Florida.

Avanti Troesma que es su turno


----------



## uruguay360

Esoooooo !!!! bué, no se me distraigan y ya que hoy es el Día de la Música, a ver si lo tienen al musical ...


----------



## Pablito28

Pah, que bueno que está. Tremendo acertijo Troesma.

¿Dentro o fuera de los bvares?


----------



## Nanda35

Pocitos?


----------



## uruguay360

Vio que bueno ?, otra joyita, de ésas que aparecen cada tanto ... dentro, Pablito .
No es Pocitos, Nanda.


----------



## Pablito28

¿La Comercial, Goes?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Pablito.


----------



## Nanda35

por la Plaza del ejército en br y gral flores q no se q barrio es?


----------



## uruguay360

Tampoco ... pero 
no lejos de allí ...


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> Tampoco ... pero
> no lejos de allí ...


No es por atrás de la UTU de mecánica? a dos cuadras de general flores? sería incapaz de decir la calle


----------



## uruguay360

No, no es por allí ...


----------



## SebaFun

Rondeau?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Rondeau?


no


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Paraguay?


----------



## Nanda35

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Paraguay?


No


----------



## SebaFun

Andes.


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Andes.


no


----------



## Vaimaca

Ejido?


----------



## Nanda35

Vaimaca said:


> Ejido?


una más


----------



## Litox08

uruguay360 said:


> Efectivamente, Joanicó entre Pan de Azúcar y Silvestre Pérez (ex Porvenir) , vamos a dársela por buena al amigo Litox ... don Litox, su turno, traiga algún acertio .


Uyyy perdón que llegué re tarde! :lol:, hace dos días no me conectaba.

Menos mal que Nanda siguió con el juego! kay:


----------



## uruguay360

Yaguarón esquina Canelones, en la esquina del Andorra ... !!


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> Yaguarón esquina Canelones, en la esquina del Andorra ... !!


Ténicamente es Aquiles Lanza y si, es frente al Andorra, frente al Brecha y en diagonal con Los Picapiedras


----------



## Nanda35

*No atiende nadie acá?*




















facilita de viernes


----------



## SebaFun

Montevideo?


----------



## Nanda35

si Seba


----------



## SebaFun

Pocitos?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Pocitos?


Sep


----------



## SebaFun

Bulevar España?

Aunque me suena que es por una calle interior del barrio...


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Bulevar España?
> 
> Aunque me suena que es por una calle interior del barrio...


NO, no es Bulevar España


----------



## Nanda35

Les doy una pista?
ustedes no queiren jugar conmigo hno:


----------



## Litox08

¿Ellauri?


----------



## Nanda35

Litox08 said:


> ¿Ellauri?


no, estaba más cerca Seba


----------



## SebaFun

Y yo que era que dije?


Haber desaparecido varios días me desconectó, y tener el celu roto tmb.


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ... tendrá una ampliación visual, doña Nanda?


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> guenassss ... tendrá una ampliación visual, doña Nanda?


La verdad, no, porque la ampliación la haría de una obviedad pasmosa.
si es en Pocitos, es una esquina, está recién pintadita de paquete, pero tiene un comercio abajo que perdería la gracia el acertijo.


----------



## uruguay360

tá bien ... tendrá una farmacia abajo?


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> tá bien ... tendrá una farmacia abajo?


No, no es una farmacia.
Pista: casi en diagonal tiene uno de los edificios más emblemáticos de Pocitos


----------



## Pablito28

¿Avenida Brasil y Benito Blanco o viceversa?


----------



## Nanda35

Pablito28 said:


> ¿Avenida Brasil y Benito Blanco o viceversa?


Te la doy por buena, pero es Avenida Brasil y Lazaro Gadea


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

boinas...como anda la barra?


----------



## uruguay360

ejeeeemmmmmm, primer post del año ... posiblemente ya lo sepan, ahora pasaré a ver si hay algo, pero hoy es el cumple de Pablito ... y por cierto, si aparece alguien tengo un acertijo ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

estamo edu....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

por otro lado..en rl.hilo de . fotografía deje una foto cuyo hilo se llama "cachito" es un acertijo pero no necesita pista. tiene q adivinarse sin vueltas.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss, guenas...


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss, el problema es que no conseguimos juntarnos al mismo tiempo .. jejejej
Igual, los extraño como siempre, anda bien don Cachirulo? El resto de la barra?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

todo bien Don Troesma!!

nos tiene medio abandonados por el boliche...


----------



## uruguay360

Tiene razón .. es que hay cosas que me preocupan ... fíjese, don Cachirulo, con qué se come esto? es cierto que se comentaba en el barrio, pero nunca pensé que llegáramos tan lejos ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

JAJAJAJJAJA noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

quien lo iba a pensar Troesma, acá no solo se trata que se confirmaron "los rumores" , si no también de "Traición" al boliche. Se nos paso de bando en todo sentido.

que gran disgusto!!!


----------



## IFER

A mi no me preocupa que Tato sea traba. Quizá afeitado quede lindo, yo que sé.
Lo que me inquieta es que _ascienda_, dé el batacazo y destituya a Pablito

Quién nos va a proteger sin la Mafia organizada del 28 ???


----------



## Tatito

Buóhhhhh!!! Acá ya se perdieron todos los códigos, que quieren que les diga?

No se si lo peor es la investigación llevada a cabo por el Troésma que concluyó que ese hallazgo guarda alguna remota relación con mi humilde persona, o ustedes dos creyendo que es verdad.

Una herida en el corazón me han dejado, no se si lograré reponerme a tal suceso, ahora por lo pronto los dejo que me tengo que maquillar e ir a la peluquería que abrimos temprano la hora de la merienda y tenemos varias mesas reservadas.

Bai http://www.periodistadigital.com/imagenes/2013/09/25/resizer_270x250.jpg


.


----------



## IFER

jajajajajaj eso es una especie de mezcla entre Tarzán y Flor de la V jajajajaj


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajjaja


----------



## Arq. Fabio

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Minas - Uruguay by Thomas Bordeneuve, en Flickr


No sé donde es, pero me gusta la foto
Muy colorida


----------



## Vaimaca

Cacho, yo que vos borraba el nombre de la ciudad en la descripción :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jaja...es pa que acierten!!


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Vaimaca said:


> Cacho, yo que vos borraba el nombre de la ciudad en la descripción :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Ya séeeee
Es Minas !


----------



## uruguay360

guenasssnochesssss ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Troesma...como anda? espero que bien.

abrazo


----------



## Fernando A

Guenassssss



Dejo una
El Milongón by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, on Flickr


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Qué pintoresco !


----------



## Nanda35

se perdió el touch y el misterio?
Gaboto y La Paz 




Fernando A said:


> Guenassssss
> 
> 
> 
> Dejo una
> El Milongón by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, on Flickr


----------



## Fernando A

^^
Exacto
Siga usted Nanda


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dele Nanda


----------



## Nanda35

*A ver---*

lo estoy solucionando, en breve va foto


----------



## Nanda35




----------



## SebaFun

Avenida rivera no?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Avenida rivera no?


NO


----------



## Fernando A

Prado o alrededores ?


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss, pucha, yo también me jugaba a Rivera ... dentro del cuadrante delimitado por Bvar Artigas?


----------



## Sebas-1992

Uh, ya sé cuál es.

Pero no tengo foto.

Pasa palabra jaja.


----------



## Nanda35

Fernando A said:


> Prado o alrededores ?


No, no es el Prado


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss, Bvar España y Acevedo Dïaz. Tengo algo en carpeta !


----------



## Nanda35

Muy bien!!!!!! Ya era hora, muack


----------



## uruguay360

Esperamos ideas sobre la ubicación, en particular de Pablito28, que es fan de los tanques de agua.


----------



## Vaimaca

https://www.google.com.uy/maps/@-34...4!1s_sJYUEsEXbijfAMAFPs6gA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Pablito28

Guenassss...

Cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

Esa obra de arte está en los Montevideos?


----------



## uruguay360

a la flauta, don Vaimaca... me mató el punto de prima ...fijesé, don Pablito . Bueno, esperamos su acertijo, amigo indígena. De paso cuente cómo es que la sacó tan rápido.


----------



## Sebas-1992

Me quedó la misma duda, ¿cómo conocías ese tanque Vaimaca? :lol:


----------



## Vaimaca

He de revelar mi secreto...

Buscas en google "tanque de agua montevideo" y es una de las primeras fotos que aparece 
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## uruguay360

calculé que habí algo de eso !!! qué acertijo tiene para nosotros?


----------



## Vaimaca




----------



## SebaFun

Ceibal entre Marsella y San Martín.


https://www.google.com.uy/maps/@-34...4!1sKMVU_oMu3qQ6Hwk05nhY1g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Vaimaca

Exactamente kay:


----------



## Sebas-1992

Siempre me pareció bastante interesante esa antena.


"Estética" dentro de lo que cabe.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

La verdad es que nunca vi una parecida. No será linda ya que las antenas no suelen serlo, pero es original.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenassss. Va usté, don Seba?


----------



## Nanda35

no juegan más?


----------



## SebaFun

Faaaaaa, y es mi turno!

En un rato subo algo, mil disculpas!


----------



## uruguay360

Lo esperamos, Seba, jejejeje. <Igual, tomesè su tiempo ... no, mentira! suba, caraajo !!!


----------



## Nanda35

uruguay360 said:


> Lo esperamos, Seba, jejejeje. <Igual, tomesè su tiempo ... no, mentira! suba, caraajo !!!




SIN APURO TENEMOS TIEMPO :bash:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

son acertijos anuales :lol:


----------



## Gonza77

Espero que no sea muy fácil...


----------



## SebaFun

Con esa postura seguro es reeeee fácil....


Jajajajajajaja


----------



## Fernando A

Es un museo?


----------



## Gonza77

Nop.
Hace unos años traje una foto del lugar, por eso pensé que podía no ser tan difícil.
No es que crea que muchos en este foro hayan ido.


----------



## Fernando A

Esa imagen se ve desde la calle?


----------



## Fernando A

monumento a J. E. Rodo de J Belloni ?


----------



## Gonza77

No se ve de la calle, pero sí al entrar al edificio público.
Es una réplica de ese monumento.

Pista: No está en Montevideo.


----------



## Fernando A

Treinta y Tres o Durazno?

Si no se ve de la calle esta como imposible.
imaginate yo desde aca con mis (tri) bifocales


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno no llores Fernando por favor!

Colonia? Soriano?


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> Bueno no llores Fernando por favor!
> 
> Colonia? Soriano?


Para la proxima te pongo una foto del wc de la casa de mi abuela


----------



## Gonza77

Es una escuela pública.
Tienen buena info para googlear.
Sin investigación no tiene gracia el juego 🧐


----------



## Fernando A

Escuela 107 Jose Belloni de La paz


----------



## Fernando A

Gonza77 said:


> Es una escuela pública.
> Tienen buena info para googlear.
> Sin investigación no tiene gracia el juego 🧐


Sin toooodasss las pistas que pusiste era imposible😑


----------



## Fernando A

Recordamos a José Belloni


La escuela 107 se llama José Belloni. Él concurrió a nuestra escuela casi 2 años. La foto muestra una escultura El Ariel de Rodó de un molde...




enconexconlapaz.blogspot.com


----------



## Gonza77

Fernando A said:


> Sin toooodasss las pistas que pusiste era imposible😑


Jajaja nadie me dijo que no tenía que elegir con maldad jajaja.

Fue la escuela de mi infancia. Tengo un gran aprecio por ella y por la obra en sí.


----------



## Fernando A

Gonza77 said:


> Jajaja nadie me dijo que no tenía que elegir con maldad jajaja.
> 
> Fue la escuela de mi infancia. Tengo un gran aprecio por ella y por la obra en sí.


Eso no es maldad.
Es perverso.😅😅😅


----------



## Fernando A

And the winner iiiiiisssss......🤗


----------

